# English Gamers in Nagoya, Japan?



## EyeontheMountain (Aug 19, 2006)

Any gamers looking for good English 3.5 gaming in Central Nagoya? If so, drop me a line at

dwm at sunny dot ocn dot ne dot jp

Hoping to hear from you.

Doug


----------



## EyeontheMountain (Sep 18, 2006)

Anyone based around Nagoya? Or within traveling distance?


----------



## Rackhir (Sep 27, 2006)

Not in Japan myself, but you on the JET program by any chance?


----------



## EyeontheMountain (Oct 15, 2006)

Come on Nagoya Gamers. You buy stuff form the local store, how do I get in touch with you?


----------

